# buy in industrial bees or local bees



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i was wondering if this has been discussed properly? 

is it better to buy in bees from one the industrial giants , that sell millions(trillions?) of bees a year or to buy/catch swarms?

is there any aclimation of bees to local climates?

i was thinking it would be "better" to get un trucked/shiped bees that are not overly stressed or polluted? is there any logic to this and where to start?


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

There is a lot of logic to what you are saying. I've heard this point discussed a lot by bee keepers. I'm new to the game, from my limited experience I can glean that it is probably better to buy local, 'un-stressed' bees.

I bought a package from a 'middle man' who got his bees from one of the big operations down south....they arrived weak ( barely able to fly), the syrup can was completely empty and they didn't make it ( though for a variety of reasons). I did buy another 'nuc' from the same guy and they are much stronger because they have had time to establish. IMO the best scenario, if you dont mind shelling out the extra $, is to buy a nuc from a local source ( be sure they are his bees and not trucked in ).


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought bee's this year and even though I got them from/through one of the best known bee companies in the states, when I bought the bee's I was told to make a seperate check out to "_____'s Bees". Apparently a local employee of the company has a deal worked out where he sells his nucs through the company. So I guess you can say that they're both. They are booth doing great. After just about 2 weeks I already had fully drawn comb and some capped honey in the strong of the two hives and fully drawn comb with uncapped honey in the other. These were brand new supers too, so they were starting from scratch. So basically, I'd ask the big companies (assuming you have one with a local branch) where the bees come from.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

> is there any aclimation of bees to local climates?


Absolutely. I always recommend getting local bees when possible. 



> where to start?


I'd suggest contacting local bee clubs. Find out who sells nucs. 
http://mainebeekeepers.org/chapters/

Or, as you mentioned, catching swarms is a great way to get local bees.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

If you meet up with your local bee group, you can usually find one or two bee "breeders". I just bought two nucs from a local breeder and they are doing excellent.


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

how would one garentee that they are not just reselling bees? or ordering in bees every year becuase of poor management(bug abuse? ha ha ha sounds odd)? is it common for locals to truck bees around? 
idk just so much to learn about everything there is. i know i want to put up bee blocks/tubes as well i wonder if there is any conflicts tween species. seems no matter how much you try to learn there are 2 more things you dont know.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

We never buy package bees. We either buy directly from a beekeeper who is selling his swarms, or we, preferably, catch swarms on our own. We prefer "feral" bees, who have not been "kept" for several years. We find they have superior genetics and can resist mites better than their commercial counterparts. They are usually somewhat more aggressive than package bees, but for us, the trade off is well worth it. Much hardier stock!


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

sticky_burr said:


> how would one guarentee that they are not just reselling bees?


One more reason to get involved with a local club. The beekeeping community is relatively small - it doesn't take long at all to know who the players are, who deals straight and who is on the shady side...


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

i always take selers of anything with alot of sectisism .. ikr lol i suppose if they have been groupers for 15 years everyone knows al of the dirt


----------

